# rigging eel for cobia



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I would think that it would be best to hook the eel in the tail. Is it best to use a single hook rig or a hook with a trailing hook with both hooks in the eel. Do they live longer if hooked in the jaw? I hate handling surpents


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They don't eat much, you will still have at least 4 1/2 fingers left. Thru the lips


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> They don't eat much, you will still have at least 4 1/2 fingers left. Thru the lips


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

trebble hook through the lips.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Owner mutu light wire offset circle hooks sized to bait (4/0, 5/0, 6/0)


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

7/0 owner ssw through the lips. nice offset and not too thick of wire to kill them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Owner Mutu Light 5/0-6/0, just one, right through the face of those nasty little sh#ts


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Whatever hook you decide to use, be it a circle hook, a J-hook, or my favorite... a treble. Hook the eel just under the skin, right behind the head. Hooking eels like this prevents them from tangling you up as much. Also, you can ice your eels down prior to hooking them up,.. this will make them easier to handle. Also use a rag to hold them with. Good luck.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gump said:


> Whatever hook you decide to use, be it a circle hook, a J-hook, or my favorite... a treble. Hook the eel just under the skin, right behind the head. Hooking eels like this prevents them from tangling you up as much. Also, you can ice your eels down prior to hooking them up,.. this will make them easier to handle. Also use a rag to hold them with. Good luck.


 
+1 just how I do it, and I keep a lil ice in the holding bucket to keep'em somber but hauling butt when tossed in de' water..

Jimmy


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a heads up ice will eventually kill your eels. We hook ours through the jaw or like said above behind the head through the skin. All circle hooks.


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question but what type of eels do do you use for Cobia? Are these the same kind of eels they use for stripers on the east coast? Thanks.


----------



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I'da probably just hooked him in the tail and killed him. I was on the docks last week and saw a few nice cobia. Gotcha, Got a 48 lb cobia and a 67 lb cobia. Fired me up.


----------

